

Reddit's Head of Community Has Left the Company - scottcowley
http://recode.net/2015/07/27/two-weeks-after-content-policy-update-reddits-head-of-community-jessica-moreno-has-left-the-company/

======
arfar
I've always felt like "Head of Community" is a weird job title. I mean, isn't
a community, by definition, imply joint ownership by those in the community?
Or if there must be a leader, then they have to be elected by the people to
represent/lead them.

The whole thing just feels like you're being taken advantage through
marketing. They foster that "community" feel without actually giving any
control that a community collectively should have.

~~~
x5n1
Head of Community is simply the messenger between the King and the community.

------
davidgerard
"Don't do [a bunch of things that admins won't listen to proof of even if they
were happening] or we'll ban you. Oh, and here have an ad-free badge of honour
for being terrible subs, we'll subsidise you! Hey Jessica, please start
handing out the badges."

------
paulhauggis
Are the children of Reddit going to throw another tantrum?

